# Whistles?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been taking Finch off-leash a lot and while she checks in a lot and her recall is very good, I notice she also responds very well when my boyfriend whistles for her. I, on the other hand, cannot whistle to save my life, so I thought maybe I should get a whistle and start training her with that. We don't plan to hunt with her, so this is just for when we are out in big open places or in the woods. I have been working on distance commands too, so I thought it would be fun to try teaching her the commands with a whistle, rather than yelling across the field. 


My questions is... can I just use any old whistle (I am looking at some cool vintage ones that would double as a necklace) or would there be a reason why I should get a silent dog whistle w/ different settings for this purpose?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> can I just use any old whistle (I am looking at some cool vintage ones that would double as a necklace)


Great idea. Any whistle will do. Problem may occur if you loose that whistle and have to get another one that sounds different. Not a big thing but Acme makes a range of inexpensive whistles set to different notes. And they look kinda cool.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/ac3lonwhis21.html


RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

You can use any whistle if you choose. A smaller whistle generally has a higher pitch than a larger one. With or without a pea is another choice. If you live in a very cold place, peas can freeze but are good for short blasts. A whistle w/ a pea can produce different sounds/tones. We started Pumpkin with A Roy Gonia whistle designed more for pups. We also have a Acme thunderer. She has responded very well to the whistle, & there was almost no learning curve. Most whistles, at least those marketed for sport dogs, can be put on a lanyard. I wear mine around my neck. No pocket digging. Like you, I cant whistle worth a darn ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

As stated just about any whistle will do. I personally wouldn't use a silent dog whistle in your situation because of your boyfriend's audible whistle. The more you keep things the same, the easier on the dog.
My wife got some vintage whistles off eBay that are more pleasing to the ear, and have no problems carrying a distance. She uses them to call dressage riders into the ring.
One dressage ring gets a bell, the other a whistle, to call riders.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Most trainers do not like silent whistles. My only concern with vintage whistles is whether you're willing to expose them to weather. 

Although any whistle will work, be certain the sound will carry ... for example on a windy day.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback! Considering all that you have said, I think I am okay with ordering one of the whistles I had my eye on. 


In case anyone is interested, these are the two I am deciding between (remember, it is doubling as a piece of jewelry, so a little more pricey than an average whistle I think):
• http://www.etsy.com/listing/87221185/whistle-necklace-silver-square
• http://www.etsy.com/listing/60857918/whistle-necklace-elisabeth-phillips-bird


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Both are nice but I really like the Elizabeth Phillips bird.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Not all whistles are created a like- this is for hunters - I love the FOX PRO 40 with bite guard - made of plastic with no bead to freeze when hunting or off lead in very cold weather - cheap an loud - metal may look good but watch A Christmas Story (metal pole n a tounge) it does happen - want to look good? get a custom lanyard - great entry lanyard can be found at leather lanyards.com I like you can add duck call loops and take them off when not hunting ducks - if you do not mind waiting and the cost try knotsmith.com I think he is at the top of the list - have 1 from both and love them - remember no matter what U do never look as good as a V - I keep trying LOL


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

R said:


> remember no matter what U do never look as good as a V - I keep trying LOL



HAHA, you've got that right! My V gets all the compliments!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is like the one I use, except mine's black and on a lanyard

http://www.acmewhistles.co.uk/xcart/product.php?productid=166&cat=3&page=1


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> this is like the one I use, except mine's black and on a lanyard
> 
> http://www.acmewhistles.co.uk/xcart/product.php?productid=166&cat=3&page=1


lol, same one as Rod (RBD) has already posted


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

No experience with whistles, can't whistle all that good myself, but I'm into the second one! Very feminine... And it's a reddish tone with a bird... Perfect! Hope whichever you choose works well for you!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I have tried/own/ and used many types. I started with the silent, moved to the pea kinds and ended w/ the professional referee kind. The referee kind is awesome, its INSANELY powerful and works the best with my V's. I agree w/ R E McCraith and get the Fox 40 whistles.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Fox_Trot said:


> I have tried/own/ and used many types. I started with the silent, moved to the pea kinds and ended w/ the professional referee kind. The referee kind is awesome, its INSANELY powerful and works the best with my V's. I agree w/ R E McCraith and get the Fox 40 whistles.


Just be careful, I had Ruby out a few weeks ago and whistled her recall......the junior footballers (soccer) all suddenly stopped running around on the pitch just below where we were out walking...ooops :-[


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am one of those who despite being a good footballer, runner, cricketer, swimmer etc and being really coordinated................... I couldn't whistle. So my grandfather taught me how to cup my two hands together, kind of like when you blow into your hands in winter to warm them, and create a really loud whistle which you can vary in pitch with the outer cupped hand. You kind of blow in between your thumbs. Takes some practice to nail the set up, but once done, it's easy to repeat. 

It worked well with the sheep and cattle dogs on the farm growing up and my two V's and my GSP all respond well to it.


----------

